# RIP 1st LT Brandon Barrett, USMC



## LoneRider (May 25, 2010)

I am sad to report that earlier this month a classmate of mine from the Naval Academy - 1st Lieutenant Brandon Barrett, US Marine Corps was killed in action in Afghanistan. 

When we were midshipmen he was in my platoon at a summer training course known as Leatherneck. He was one of the more upstanding members of my platoon and if anyone was suited to command infantry Marines it was him. 

I wish to say simply Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## VegasM4 (May 25, 2010)

RIP Brother and Semper Fidelis


----------



## d1jinx (May 25, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (May 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 25, 2010)

RIP and Semper Fi to a Brother.


----------



## blink13 (May 26, 2010)

Shipmate, if I understand correctly, he was posthumously promoted to Captain.  I'm sorry for your - _our_ - loss.  1/6 HARD!

'99


----------



## LoneRider (May 26, 2010)

I didn't realize that sir. I only knew that he'd been KIA at the time of posting.


----------



## seasoned (May 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 27, 2010)

All such loses are keenly felt but most especially so when it is someone known to you.


----------



## HKphooey (May 27, 2010)

Rip


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

